# Anyone dig Kruschen salts bottles?



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

I read some of the ads back in the 30s on this stuff. I think its still made in foreign countries. Thought it was a plain jane bottle but reading the bottom it says Kruschen salts.


----------



## swizzle (May 26, 2011)

Yup I've dug a few. I might still have one sitting off to the side at the dump. Why do you need one to complete your collection? Swiz


----------



## MIdigger (May 26, 2011)

No Swiz, just wondered if they were commons or keepers. First one Ive dug up. Looking for info is all. Thanks


----------



## the ham man (May 26, 2011)

yeah I believe they are common. I've dug a few and so has my friend. still, I like the name.


----------



## swizzle (May 26, 2011)

I believe I've dug them in clear and amber. Plain bottles are always good for one thing. SACRIFICES TO THE BOTTLE GODS MUUUWWHHHAAAAAHAAAA!!!! .....uh...sorry a little of my happy go lucky, darker side leaked out.


----------



## kwalker (May 26, 2011)

I dig them regularly in a 40s - 50s dump I have around here []


----------



## VTdigger (May 26, 2011)

is there a logo with 2 lions and a shield in between them? I found a salt bottle awile ago by the river.  It's down stairs packed away ( for now) so I can't give a better description all I know is  2 lions over a shield on the bottom. I just saw this thread and wondered if this is what I have.


----------



## MIdigger (May 27, 2011)

VT, not on the ones Ive seen. Mine is the size of a large Vicks jar. It says Kruschen salts on the bottom (and in pictures on the aluminum top--mine doesnt have any top as it mustve corroded away). The bottle is brown such as a beer bottle, with screw top. It has the Owens glass symbol with the 9:00 number being 14, 3:00 number is 2 and the 6:00 number is 4. I havent looked that info up yet.


----------

